# Some things to look forward to...



## papheteer (Feb 25, 2014)

Just saw today that my Magic Lantern album is in sheath! It doesn't show in the photo but something pointy and hairy is coming out of the small leaf. So excited with this one! It's a very strong grower!





And here's my Liberty Taiwan. It's been in sheath for a while now. I think the sheath hasn't done anything for at least 3-4 months now. It's not dying either. The growth just started a small lead. Is this normal?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2014)

Good luck. i just blasted 2 Paphs in low spike.  Keep us posted. BTW, is it Magic Lantern or Ho Chi Minh album; and where did you get it, if I may ask?


----------



## eggshells (Feb 25, 2014)

He got it from me.


----------



## Cheyenne (Feb 25, 2014)

The liberty Taiwan is normal. I have two that did the same thing. Sat in sheathfor months, then started growing th spike and two new growths at the same time.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 25, 2014)

Here's more:

There are grown in my condo den since they were small. The temp never goes down 19*C in this room. Just goes to show parvis, at least hybrids, don't need cool temperatures to bloom!

Todd Hasegawa:



Magic Lantern made with delenatii dunkel. Really excited to see how this turns out. Great companion to Magic Lantern album.



Emma Decker: 



bellatulum:


----------



## papheteer (Feb 25, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Good luck. i just blasted 2 Paphs in low spike.  Keep us posted. BTW, is it Magic Lantern or Ho Chi Minh album; and where did you get it, if I may ask?



It's Magic Lantern. And yes eggshells had something to do with it... HEHE! :evil:


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 25, 2014)

Looking good. Anxious for photos when they bloom out.


----------



## abax (Feb 26, 2014)

I love all the lovely foliage and look forward to enjoying the blooms.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2014)

papheteer said:


> It's Magic Lantern. And yes eggshells had something to do with it... HEHE! :evil:


Then i'm not going to send any magic lantern album seedlings to Canada!!! So there!! 
BTW, lots of sweet things in your collection, almost identical tastes to mine . Do you grow Phrags also?


----------



## eggshells (Feb 26, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Then i'm not going to send any magic lantern album seedlings to Canada!!! So there!!
> BTW, lots of sweet things in your collection, almost identical tastes to mine . Do you grow Phrags also?



Hehe, Actually its not an album. Its albescens. Though parents are both album. The genes were recessive. Paworsport ?? I think actually posted some. The bottom of the leaves are plain green but there are red lines. 

Similar one but more pink.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31267



Do you like it? I asked you before and you said you like pure white.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice parvi hybrid collection!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2014)

eggshells said:


> Do you like it? I asked you before and you said you like pure white.



I wouldn't kick it out of bed! 
I will send you an album sdlg when the weather warms up.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 26, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Then i'm not going to send any magic lantern album seedlings to Canada!!! So there!!
> BTW, lots of sweet things in your collection, almost identical tastes to mine . Do you grow Phrags also?



Haha! I want some magic lantern albums! Where can I get some??!

Yeah I figured you like parvis too!

I don't grow phrags, Eric. I don't find them attractive at all.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh the horror! :sob:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 5, 2014)

Have these flowered alright for you??

I would love to see how Liberty Taiwan turned out.

It's great to see all those parvis spiking and your minimum is 19C.
I worry less and feel better about mine now.


----------



## papheteer (Sep 6, 2014)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Have these flowered alright for you??
> 
> I would love to see how Liberty Taiwan turned out.
> 
> ...



Please search all my threads. Emma Decker blasted. Bellatulum I haven't posted yet. I have also bloomed a few more that I didn't get a chance to take photos of before the blooms fell off.


----------



## papheteer (Sep 6, 2014)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34128

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33687

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33688

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33857

Here you go!


----------



## Silvan (Sep 7, 2014)

your Liberty Taiwan is AWESOME!!!!!


----------

